# I Need Help



## unsung (Jan 19, 2009)

I've been treating for HITH, it isn't getting any better.

I've been doing 40% weekly water changes, feeding raw, peeled shrimp, and treating with Metronidazole. It doesn't seem to be working. Water temp is 76F. Carbon has been removed for treatment. I'm going to test for nitrates. This fish is 18 years old, I bought it when it was the size of a quarter.

Any suggestions?


----------

